# Maskierte Pakete ermitteln

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich unstable Paket demaskiere wird es normal installiert. Ok. Wenn es Änderungen dazu gibt, wird einfach das ebuild ausgetauscht und ich muss das Paket neu kompilieren. Da ich diese Änderung jedoch nicht mitbekomme (die Versionsnummer bleibt ja gleich) ist das "unschön".

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das trotzdem irgend wie heraus zu bekommen?

----------

## Max Steel

Nein, wenn sich durch die Änderung das installierte Paket selbst verändert sollte immer die Revision hochgezählt werden (*-r1)

Nur wenn eine Änderung eingebaut wird, die das Paket selbst nicht verändert (sofern es sich kompilieren lies) braucht es dies nicht, z.B. Bugfix des Ebuilds.

Natürlich könntest du die Overkill-Maßnahme machen und über alle Ebuilds bei einem --update --newuse ein mtime-check laufen lassen, um auch dies abzufangen, aber damit wirst du nicht lange Freude haben (wer will schon über mehrere tausend Einträge prüfen ob es sich seid dem letzten mal verändert hat)

----------

## LinuxTom

Ok, doch in meinem Falle hatte ich einen Fehler gemeldet, der das Paket hat falsch zusammenbauen lassen. Es wurde korrigiert, jetzt funktioniert es. Aber ohne Änderung der Nummer. Darum meine "Verwirrtheit".   :Confused: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn ich unstable Paket demaskiere wird es normal installiert. Ok. Wenn es Änderungen dazu gibt, wird einfach das ebuild ausgetauscht und ich muss das Paket neu kompilieren. Da ich diese Änderung jedoch nicht mitbekomme (die Versionsnummer bleibt ja gleich) ist das "unschön".
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das trotzdem irgend wie heraus zu bekommen?

 

Hi,

im Nachbarforum wurde mal ein Script vorgestellt mit dem du solch geänderten Ebuilds ohne Versionsänderung aufspüren können solltest.

Siehe https://github.com/maggu2810/gentoo-ebuild-update-check

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Siehe https://github.com/maggu2810/gentoo-ebuild-update-check

 

Danke, genau so etwas suchte ich.

----------

